
Tmux 2.4 released - pandog
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tmux/tmux/master/CHANGES
======
GrinningFool
As a warning, I am having a problem where vertical splits are causing any
panes on the same horizontal plane to all scroll when any one of them scrolls
due to user IO. It's made vertical splits unusable.

This is under Terminology, I haven't tried others yet.

I'll dig more later and submit an issue if nobody beats me to it.

